# Traditions



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aside from doing your yard haunts and/or taking your kids trick-or-treating, what are your Halloween tradition(s)? Not just Halloween night, but the entire bewitching season


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine seem to be scrambling to get props completed, Getting everything out and tinkering with the set up until the 1st TOT'ers arrive.

My wife takes my son TOTing I just don't seem to have the time...


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Every year we get a Halloween portrait of the girls. They dress in Halloween colors and wear Halloween shirts, but no costumes.

All of October is spent decorating and making fun treats.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Playing scary boards games and watching HORROR movies!!!!!
And CARTOONS!! A MUST!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Aside from decorating and taking our son ToT'ing I know we watch some halloween movies every year. A definate one would be "The Worst Witch" and "Monster House"


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Atelier*Motives said:


> Aside from decorating and taking our son ToT'ing I know we watch some halloween movies every year. A definate one would be "The Worst Witch" and "Monster House"


Monster House sounds familiar, but I've never heard of The Worst Witch. What year is that from?

Every year I HAVE to watch these Halloween cartoons my Godmother had recorded for me back in the 80s lol. It was some Disney special that came on. Like a medley of creepy clips from different cartoons. Also gotta watch The Great Pumpkin and the first Halloween


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

its a halloween movie that used to come on Disney. It's from the 80s, has Tim Curry in it. 






and here's monster house


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Going to haunted houses and hayrides, checking out stores, and watching Halloween specials.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Every year without fail, my daughter and I watch "Young Frankenstein" while we carve pumpkins.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

For the entire month, we watch horror movies. A few days before, we carve pumpkins and watch Scooby Doo and Monster House and whatever else we like that is spooky/halloween themed.

If we can fit it in, we also go to haunted houses in the area. 

Halloween day, we sleep in, go out to our anniversary lunch (married on Halloween  ) then come home and putter with the props. We try to fit in a cat nap and then get the yard display finished up just in time for the TOTs. 

End of the night, we take it all in (there is nothing left - we like the circus idea of packing up and leaving without a trace - adds to the magic)

And then we come in, have a late dinner and a few drinks and sleep REALLY late the next day.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Atelier*Motives said:


> its a halloween movie that used to come on Disney. It's from the 80s, has Tim Curry in it.
> 
> YouTube - 80's Halloween Special: The Worst Witch (Part 1)



Hey thanks! I may just watch this tonight and give my Roseanne Halloween dvd a rest  I'm loving hearing everyone's traditions!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Candles & horror movies all month, dry ice in our drinks, bloody up the pool with dye and carve pumpkins to Trick 'r' Treat and The Great pumpkin Halloween eve and day.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh my, where should I start? lol

Theres afew different Fall festivals that we hit without fail starting in September. 

We take the kids to Boo at the Zoo.

Our Halloween Party

We host a couple different Halloween movie nights as well as bon fires.

Going to at least 2 haunted houses or hayrides

getting the pumpkins

participating in our cities Halloween parade

Helping with my businesses annual scavenger hunt for the kids

Going to the seasonal Halloween stores


Did I cover it all? LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha that's great, Shadowbat. You guys do a lot!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Haha that's great, Shadowbat. You guys do a lot!



I revel in the Fall season. I take 2 and a half weeks off work in October we do so much.

I also forgot to add the cities Ghost Walk.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oooo what does one do at this said ghost walk?


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Watching "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown."

I used to listen to spooky tales on the radio at night. We used to have a local show that would feature callers' "True life" ghostly experiences. But the show has been canceled now for several years.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Big tradition for us is a post-yard haunt mini party, with food & drinks served buffet style for our very deserving haunt crew. A fire in the den's big fireplace, a brew or two, & a great Halloween flick (sleeping over does occur occasionally- Halloween night haunting & its cleanup can be exhausting, as we all know!). In 2010 the movie was _Shadow of the Vampire_. Got some great memories of all those Halloween after-parties!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, we sacrifice a virgin.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

All month: As soon as Halloween stores are open, or displays are out, we check those out. We drive around to look at people's outdoor decorations ("Halloween Houses"). We go to corn mazes/hayrides/haunted houses - we even have a cool Halloween Cruise on the river (complete with pirates that come out of the water and give out candy). We watch horror movies and family Halloween movies like Hocus Pocus. We prepare our costumes and our massive party! Rake leaves and jump in them!

Early October: Put out our graveyard/decorations.

Closer to the big day: Complete our outdoor set-up, throw our annual party, make sure the pumpkins are carved and TOT candy is ready to go. Great Pumpkin comes the morning of Halloween, usually with really special candy and gifts that prepare the kids for TOT, like glow necklaces/reflecters. 

I love October!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Oooo what does one do at this said ghost walk?



Our city has alot of "haunted" buildings and cemetary. Its all centrally located in the downtown area. Its basically a guided tour to all the locations.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> Our city has alot of "haunted" buildings and cemetary. Its all centrally located in the downtown area. Its basically a guided tour to all the locations.


NO WAY. Oh I would kill (no pun intended) for any local city by me to do that. Fun fun fun fun!!!!!!!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

skull sugar cookies (a must thank you)
plan 3 costumes for 2 different parties and Halloween night
Spooky dinner for the family and kiddos 
Boo at the Zoo
Witches Night with the girlfriends
Checking out area haunted yards/garages
Halloween pjs of course!
put out the spookiest decorations on the block


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

My Halloween Traditions:
In the fall I revel in all things spooky, everything I read, watch, listen to etc is Halloween themed.
Spend far too much time in stores that sell Halloween decor.
Apple orchards, pumpkin patches, and I visit a new Haunted Attraction each year.
Of course, costuming, decorating and carving jacks.
The near by town has a Haunted Trolley and live theater performance that we never miss!
The one thing I wish I could do yearly is throw a great party. I try but never get more than a couple people


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

It isn't Halloween/ fall until we've watched Hocus Pocus, When Good Ghouls Go Bad, and the Scooby-Doo Monster Race cartoon... 
also plenty of Apple Cider and pumpkin pie after a local Halloween parade at my great Uncle's house.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Call me corny, but it truly warms my heart reading all of this. All too often you only hear of folks' Christmas traditions. Don't get me wrong, Christmas is a wonderful time of year and I thoroughly enjoy it....but there's just something about Autumn and Halloween that is completely underestimated and overlooked. It's so refreshing to read everyone's Autumn traditions instead. Thank you all for sharing. I hope we get many more stories to cherish  
Oh and Shadowbat, we have things like that around here as well (MA & RI). Did one last year for my birthday in Providence, RI. It's really cool and spooky to hear of old stories and the supposed hauntings.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I LOVE Tim Curry in the Worst Witch! Also Faruza .. balik .. Balk .. whatever is great, too!


As for my traditions: I like to watch Cannibal: the Musical, Satan's Little Helper, and pretty much fill my DVR with any halloween movies I see! I also destroy the pumpkins the next day (real ones only  ) ... that's pretty much it. So far I have lobbed one down a hill into a river, popped a cap in one's A**, plopped one into a pig pen, played soccer with one ... hmm, what else ... I am not really fond of moldy pumpkin smell so I don't let them sit around


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

In September I start to decorate the inside of my house. From then until the big day my eyes only see Halloween with everything I look at. It just takes over and I have no control. Everything looks different when October approaches and you can feel it in the air. My whole senses are focused on the big day. Then I am on the lookout for the perfect long dress to wear and of course the long flowing hair and perfect makeup for a witchy Halloween night. I try to find the perfect pumpkin that has to have a great stem, buy the candy which we all sample lol! A few weeks before I make sure we have enough fog juice and batteries and all the spots work. I make the annual pudding cemetary with the cool whip ghosts, and the day of Halloween we set everything up. It takes all day and everyone pitches in. Then we always order a giant two foot hoagie and chips for dinner. I always make sure that I have a nice bottle of red wine to drink that night out of a wine glass that I decorated just for Halloween. We have been doing this for more years than I like to count. Then when the night is done usually around 9 I make sure I give the tots time to get around, we let the fog machine go until all the fog juice is done and take everything down and inside. I still stay in my outfit and finish my wine and put the pumpkin by the fireplace still lit and enjoy the rest of the night.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Lovin' this thread! Always interesting to see what others do - and get ideas to borrow.

Our fall season starts immediately following Labor Day. Start putting out the Lemax Fall Village & other indoor fall decor. Lots of fires in the evening and trips to see the fall colors.

Halloween season kicks off with a local Pumpkin Fest mid-September. Full-on Halloween decorating begins outside, watching scary movies and visiting local haunted houses/trails. Getting costumes ready. "Testing" the Halloween candy to be sure it's up to par.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

We do similar things, we watch Halloween themed movies and programs most of the month, we carve pumpkins about a week before. We also check out the Halloween stores and enjoy looking at other Halloween houses.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I too love this thread. I'm getting gushy just reading it.  It is making me want to do my town's cute Heritage Day and take my kids for the tractor ride through the little farm. It's making me want to bake some apples...sniff some cool night air...smell pumpkin pie scented candles and fallen leaves. Yum.

Love it.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

:We watch a ton of Halloween related cartoons and movies the whole month of October We then every year have our annual Halloween Party with about 25 to 30 friends and family We buy every year a lifesize prop that we unvail at our party. Our guests always look for it This year we bought a Boogedy skeleton form Steve at Fright theater,so that will be our lifesize prop for this party


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Aside of rushing to get my props done and getting ready, and no doubt driving my family nuts with my halloween theme music playing Monster Mash a million times. I have to say........me decorating for our annual party with some kind of interactive games especially with new comers to break the ice.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

These are awesome guys. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Count me in for pumpkin patches, scary movie-thons and visits to Halloween stores! I also started a tradition of my girls painting Marx monsters; I have a collection of Universal Monster stuff in the basement and a few of those items are sets of Marx Monsters. I have 2 original teal and orange sets but I also have repros of them from Uncle Milton made in the 90's so each year I bring that set up from the basement and let Josephyne (5) and Samantha (3) paint them. The painted figures get displayed thru October before retiring to the basement until the following year where they get brought back up, old paint washed off and repainted. This year will be the 3rd year in a row and I hope that my girls let me enjoy this little bit of Halloween tradition for years to come!

Here's some pics from the 2nd Annual Painting of the Marx Monsters~

2010


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

What an awesome tradition  Your girls are going to cherish those memories when they're older. And they're so beautiful...gonna need to put on them! LOL


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Oldest tradition (for me), bringing in the pumpkins on the 30th both to protect them and carve them.

More recent ones include catching every "Extreme" Holloween house specials on TV, slowly decorating the house and yard, and touring local displays. And of course, shopping like its "Black Friday"/"Day after X-mas) the next day.

I love decorating, and for me October can't come soon enough. I know things can get stale, which is why I decorate in stages. That way there is always something to look for in my yard and I can do it on my days off. I take my vacation the week of Halloween to do the finishing touches, enjoy the day, and the shop the day after.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I love watching those HGTV specials too. You get so many good ideas. You bring in the pumpkins to pretect them?


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I mostly spend from the end of June to the week before Halloween trying to convince my family to get excited about the holiday and help me get everything ready to go. Don't get me wrong. I don't wait for them, and usually by the time they actually get involved, I've already designed the haunt, bought everything I need and don't already have, and usually have completed all of my new props. It would just be more fun if I could get them involved early in the planning of the haunt. I would love some new, fresh ideas from the younger generation just so that our haunt stays current.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

I like to start by putting up the Beistle cut out decorations around the house while watching Roseanne Halloweens. I also make alot of homemade cider with cinnamin sticks and cookies during that time. I like to start setting up the blow molds and just recalling all the childhood memories they bring back. Watching Monster Squad, Charlie Brown, Garfield and even Ernest Scared Stupid are all a must. I love to have my classic black and white movie nights out on the projector in the backyard usually followed up with hot tubbing and bon fires. I will get a walkthrough at the local haunted house at one point. I will also head to the local pumpkin patch and chose a few for carving. I will host a small get together costume style and soak in as much spooky as I possibly can.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I am so with ya on Roseanne and Monster Squad! Watching the ol' black & whites outside sounds like real fun. I can just imagine it....a crisp autumn evening, bon fire, hot cocoa and popcorn, watching classics *sigh* It's the simple things in life people!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Zombiehorror, your family is just too gosh-darned cute!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Well, we sacrifice a virgin.


suuuuuuure you are... sure...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Monroe58 said:


> All month: As soon as Halloween stores are open, or displays are out, we check those out. We drive around to look at people's outdoor decorations ("Halloween Houses"). We go to corn mazes/hayrides/haunted houses - we even have a cool Halloween Cruise on the river (complete with pirates that come out of the water and give out candy). We watch horror movies and family Halloween movies like Hocus Pocus. We prepare our costumes and our massive party! Rake leaves and jump in them!
> 
> Early October: Put out our graveyard/decorations.
> 
> ...


That is one of the coolest things I've heard of....being visited by The Great Pumpkin! I freakin love it! If I'm ever blessed with kids I am so gonna do that! 
That Halloween cruise sounds real awesome too! Wish we had one of those around here


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

soaking up any thing halloween themed on tV and DVR it to death...
MOVIES IS A MUST
CANDIES are life and death situation.
planning two Halloween parties
figuring out what to be for Halloween and how to go about it
if i am really lucky Halloween Haunt at Kings Island and any other attractions as well.
decorating and redoing it through the month of September to the end of October.
Talking to anyone about Halloween and what we plan to.
Halloween Forum.... NEED I SAY MORE?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha sounds great! At least I'm not the only one who decorates in September


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Well, we sacrifice a virgin.


So much for quietly looking over HF at work....I just laughed so loud everyone wanted to see what I was looking at!!! And the "sacrificing virgins" thing did *NOT* help my reputation, these people all think I'm a weirdo as it is...sigh...



MissMandy said:


> Call me corny, but it truly warms my heart reading all of this. All too often you only hear of folks' Christmas traditions. Don't get me wrong, Christmas is a wonderful time of year and I thoroughly enjoy it....but there's just something about Autumn and Halloween that is completely underestimated and overlooked. It's so refreshing to read everyone's Autumn traditions instead. Thank you all for sharing. I hope we get many more stories to cherish
> Oh and Shadowbat, we have things like that around here as well (MA & RI). Did one last year for my birthday in Providence, RI. It's really cool and spooky to hear of old stories and the supposed hauntings.


I love this thread, thank you, MissMandy for starting it...it does warm your heart, doesn't it???


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You are quite welcome, MHooch! Hell, I'm glad I started it too!  I love reading about different traditions.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> I love watching those HGTV specials too. You get so many good ideas. You bring in the pumpkins to pretect them?


Mischief night! Gotta save my pumpkins from the local kids. Although, you don't see as much stuff as you used to. I remember seeing smashed pumpkins, toilet paper everywhere, soap on cars, silly string, eggs, etc.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We start decorating the house after Labor Day. Go to one or two Oktoberfests early in the month. I also make a list of October Movie Viewing. Try to have something for every night of the month, horror or Halloween themed, several on certain days. I never get to watch all of them, but still a lot. Some include DISNEY'S HALLOWEEN TREAT, LEGEND OF SLEEPY HOLLOW, and many others. I also check the listings for all Halloween specials and burn them onto DVD. We typically had 2 Halloween parties. We just sold our house but are looking to move in with our daughter and son-in-law to a big house in the country, so we'll start the parties in a new location. We also go to a haunted medieval feast in the catacombs of a really cool brewery restaurant. Hiking on cool days, setting up and turning on all the decorations every week. Plus listening to a lot of Halloween music, including Soundscapes on cable. Watching the GHOUL LOG. And the past few years I've had a new Halloween book released in the fall. 2 years ago it was THE WATCHING, last year MISCHIEF NIGHT and A HAUNTED HALLOWEEN. This year I have 2 books which will be released this fall, and it's an exciting time for me as a writer.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> This year I have 2 books which will be released this fall, and it's an exciting time for me as a writer.



Really. How exciting for you. Do you ever do book signings in Ohio?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Paul Melniczek said:


> We start decorating the house after Labor Day. Go to one or two Oktoberfests early in the month. I also make a list of October Movie Viewing. Try to have something for every night of the month, horror or Halloween themed, several on certain days. I never get to watch all of them, but still a lot. Some include DISNEY'S HALLOWEEN TREAT, LEGEND OF SLEEPY HOLLOW, and many others. I also check the listings for all Halloween specials and burn them onto DVD. We typically had 2 Halloween parties. We just sold our house but are looking to move in with our daughter and son-in-law to a big house in the country, so we'll start the parties in a new location. We also go to a haunted medieval feast in the catacombs of a really cool brewery restaurant. Hiking on cool days, setting up and turning on all the decorations every week. Plus listening to a lot of Halloween music, including Soundscapes on cable. Watching the GHOUL LOG. And the past few years I've had a new Halloween book released in the fall. 2 years ago it was THE WATCHING, last year MISCHIEF NIGHT and A HAUNTED HALLOWEEN. This year I have 2 books which will be released this fall, and it's an exciting time for me as a writer.


That's very cool. What sort of books are they?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

My books are primarily supernatural fiction, many with a Halloween theme or background. They're available from a variety of sources, and I've had some excellent reviews. Here are a few links:

http://www.badmoonbooks.com/product.php?productid=1891






http://www.darkregions.com/products/A-Haunted-Halloween-by-Paul-Melniczek.html

http://horrornews.net/20417/book-review-a-haunted-halloween-author-paul-melniczek/

Amazon.com: Frightful October: Tales of Halloween Horror (9781894841580): Paul Melniczek: Books

http://www.badmoonbooks.com/product.php?productid=1861

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/49227


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

These seem real interesting. Thanks for posting! I may just have at em. Of course, once hubby gets back to work and we have moola to play with lol


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Last year I spoke of taking a "WRONG TURN" after work in seeking out some 'Happy Hour' Festivities. I happened into a town known as Terrytown, NY. Venturing to a local watering hole I struck up a conversation with the Bartender who informed me that Terrytown (and neighboring Sleepy Hollow NY which were at time one community) are the true settings for Washington Irving's "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" and that the legend of the Headless Hessian roaming the local woods is as old as the country itself. 

Turns out that the community has quite a festival around Halloween to celebrate their favorite Demon which includes one of the top haunted hay rides in the country.. needless to say, after attending it last year I plan to make it a tradition.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Now THAT sounds really cool


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I read every post in this topic. All of it sounds so wonderful! I seriously put on some Halloween music and got that Halloween spark I so enjoy. 

Hopefully we are able to move out this year into our own apartment. If that happens, I can actually decorate earlier with fall decor. Live with inlaws, so I can only really decorate a little. My inlaw likes "cute Halloween" whatever that is right!  

I think after Labor day is the perfect time to start decorating, although as the season gets closer, I get more impatient. September 1st starts looking like a better date to start  

I too do the same as many of you. TV show/movie marathons, I go to lots of stores, pumpkin patch, work on my halloween site and get pumpkin scented candles. This year I hope to partcipate in our community "night of 1,000 pumpkins" as I have yet to experience that. 

I would like to add more traditions to it. So keep the ideas and your traditions coming. Once we are in our own place, I hope to do a Halloween tree as well as decorate a mantel and create more traditions.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love having an Halloween Traditions. They are fun and fullfilling too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

adam said:


> I read every post in this topic. All of it sounds so wonderful! I seriously put on some Halloween music and got that Halloween spark I so enjoy.
> 
> Hopefully we are able to move out this year into our own apartment. If that happens, I can actually decorate earlier with fall decor. Live with inlaws, so I can only really decorate a little. My inlaw likes "cute Halloween" whatever that is right!
> 
> ...


I always tell myself I'll wait until after Labor Day...but it never happens lol. I got married Labor Day weekend in 2009...and I was SO itching to decorate! But I couldn't until after the wedding due to taking photos at our place. As soon as we got back from our honeymoon, literally within a half an hour, I told hubby to get over to our storage unit and get my decorations! Hahaha


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

A few years ago I started waiting for TOTers at my house (don't get very many of them) and I entertain myself on Halloween by having a horror movie marathon while drinking the occasional Pina Ghoulada and carving pumpkins. Throughout October I watch as many horror movies as I possibly can and carve a ton of pumpkins but it gets really kicked into high gear on Halloween night itself. It's not a raucous time or anything but I REALLY enjoy it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

EvilMel said:


> It's not a raucous time or anything but I REALLY enjoy it.



And thats what its all about. I have to say that the most enjoyable things for me about the season are the most simplicist of the activities.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I definately agree, SB. The smallest things bring so much joy to me. Carving that first pumpkin of the season and roasting the seeds, taking a walk on a crisp Autumn day, watching Halloween cartoon specials over a bowl of popcorn. *sigh*.....Is it October yet?? lol


----------



## Marie (May 16, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Call me corny, but it truly warms my heart reading all of this. All too often you only hear of folks' Christmas traditions. Don't get me wrong, Christmas is a wonderful time of year and I thoroughly enjoy it....but there's just something about Autumn and Halloween that is completely underestimated and overlooked. It's so refreshing to read everyone's Autumn traditions instead. Thank you all for sharing. I hope we get many more stories to cherish


I SO agree...this is just what I was thinking as I was reading through...


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

I actually came up with a new tradition that I plan on doing this year.

I want to have a "Movie Night" outside the night before Halloween. I have a driveway right next to my graveyard that can fit some folding chairs and beanbags. I have an old DVD/TV combo set that I can use so that my family, friends, and actors can sit and watch some horror classics like "Friday the 13th" and "Halloween". Of course we'll have to have some punch, apple bobbing, and candy corn, too! Some good, clean Halloween fun the night before we bring out the gore and nightmares!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> I actually came up with a new tradition that I plan on doing this year.
> 
> I want to have a "Movie Night" outside the night before Halloween. I have a driveway right next to my graveyard that can fit some folding chairs and beanbags. I have an old DVD/TV combo set that I can use so that my family, friends, and actors can sit and watch some horror classics like "Friday the 13th" and "Halloween". Of course we'll have to have some punch, apple bobbing, and candy corn, too! Some good, clean Halloween fun the night before we bring out the gore and nightmares!



We have a couple different gathering like this, but inside. Thats a great event you have planned. Dont forget the hot cider!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I really like this idea! I may have to start doing that myself....once hubby gets his flat screen and I can use the old TV lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My tradition used to be having hot dogs for dinner because it was quick & easy & we always had it back in the day & we had it early, around 4 o so, to beat the ToTers. Now it's more like "grab whatever you can nuke for 2 minutes!"


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I spend a lot more time outside in the fall, especially walking in the woods with my curious canine companion. I Must watch: Dracula (Lugosi) and Hocus Pocus and usually end up watching every Halloween-ish movie in the shelf. We end up drinking a couple gallons of cider  We usually get the immediate family around to carve pumpkins a few days before Halloween or on Halloween...


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantastic thread. I start decorating the last week of September starting with the inside of the house. Usually have the outside done first week of October. Go to the pumpkin patch early October. Take the week of Halloween off to get ready for the 31st. Watch horror flicks all month. The neighborhood school has a costume parade at the town square during the day on Halloween. I still go to it even though my kids longer go there. I usually dress up for it. After TOT family and friends come over for refreshments and we usually watch a scary movie. Last year we watched "House on Haunted Hill", the Vincent Price one. Then I'll stay up until the last JOL goes out reflecting on another Halloween in the books.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Honestly, with the little time I usually had, I spent prepping for my haunt's set-up, buying supplies at the hardware stores, or just sketching a few plans/rough drafts of how I can redo my walk-thru design. Oh and lurking the HF! Lol! I do however like changing things up a bit every other year. *


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

We start checking out the competition and taking notes on what works and what doesn't and why. We also pull out all the old horror movies to review for new ideas and watch any new ones. Have to stay on top of our game. In our house the haunt is a family tradition. Even our now 9 year old has been involved from the beginning when we first started this back in '07.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

we go to the pumpkin farm and spend most of the day doing hay rides, mazes, picnic, apple picking, the search for the perfect pumpkin, plus gather many other pumpkins to make pies with.
i make homemade candies and treats such as... caramel apples, popcorn balls, buckeyes, almond joys, homemade pumpkin pies, pumpkin nut muffins w/cinnimon butter.
make our own costumes
horror/halloween movies with snacks and drinks and pillows n blankets and all cuddled together watching in the dark.
hallows eve i make a big creepy dinner! 
and halloween night we have chili, hotdogs,and baked potatoes with all the works
walk with the animals at the zoo
drive around to look at the decorated houses
bon fires in our back yard 
visit halloween stores for ideas
roast pumpkin seeds.....different flavors
apple peeling day lol....we harvest lots of apples and wash, peel, cut, and freeze them. and of coarse i make a pie or two


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

For some reason, when we were kids, we always had hot dogs before trick-or-treating. A little odd, and gross considering all the candy consumption later. But I think it was just a quick meal my Mom could whip up between school and trick-or-treating.

We also take down all our "haunted porch/lawn" decor at around 10pm Halloween night, leaving only the pumpkins glowing. Kinda adds to the mystical feel...a whole huge display gone, like it never happened.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

God bless ya! I'm always way too tired to take down the same night lol. Growing up, I never had a specific meal on Halloween night. But since my late teens/early 20's, we got into a habbit of ordering pizza on Halloween lol.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

My husband, a group of family and friends, and I go every year to a place that has a resturant, a pumpkin patch you take a wagon ride to go pumkin picking in, a halloween carnival, live music, and a haunted hayride put on by a few of the local volunteer fire departments. We always go early get some awesome food, check out all of the activites, and get in line to enjoy the haunted fun.

We also have a special halloween dinner or feast in rememberance of the dead.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That sounds real cool, gypsy!


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

The month of October I watch my horror collection


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I *try real hard* to read horror/Halloween short stories on every Saturday and Sunday of September and October leading up to Halloween. Sometimes it hard to find time though.... I always squeeze in my favorites, though.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Miss Mandy, this thread just warms my heart.  Most people always look at me funny when I start talking about Halloween in July. LOL But i found my place in this forum. Lets see I always start by putting out my decorations on the 1st of October! (That's as early as the hubby lets me.) Me and the kids have a ball with the spider webs. All my stuff is what my mom gave me, and after haunting this web for a few years, I must say I have to upgrade. LOL Then, the movies, a MUST. Alvin and the chipmucks with frankenstein and the werewolf, Hocus Pocus, the twitches, monster house, scary godmother. And of course candy apples. The best though, carving pumpkins. We go to the church down the street, where they sell pumpkins by the size. Each year, one child gets the biggest pumpkin. Every year my poor son gets sick by trying to carve them.  The girls, never.  There is nothing better than fall and Halloween. Oooohhh, and the shopping for new decorations! Wooo-hoooo!!! My poor husband and kids just get dragged around to every store.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I always put out my spooky town collection either the last weekend of September or first weekend of October to start my seasons off! Each week I add some new decorations to my house. 

I don't really have specific dates to watch my favourite movies on, but I always make sure to watch the same bunch each October (I'm a sucker for certain kids movies): Addams Family, Double Double Toil and Trouble, Casper, Practical Magic, Halloween Town and on "devil's night" we watch The Crow. The most special one however is when my best friend comes into town so we can watch Hocus Pocus together.  (She lives about 3 hours away, but always makes sure to come "home" one weekend in Oct. just so we can do watch it. Also, always a few days before Halloween I carve my pumpkins (if we don't do this at our halloween party.) 

I also usually throw a party and always make a specific chilli to eat. I think i'll still make it this year even if we're not throwing our usual party.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Me too...I must watch "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown."


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Halloween theme movies, pumpkin patch, cooking/baking Halloween theme things, and crafts!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

MHooch said:


> Every year without fail, my daughter and I watch "Young Frankenstein" while we carve pumpkins.


Yes! My husband and I do that too!

And every year I have to watch the (kids') classics - Garfield's Halloween Adventure; It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown; The Worst Witch (*MissMandy*, I can't believe you've never heard of The Worst Witch! Classic!)... Usually I can't get my husband to watch them with me (except Garfield, go figure), but I have fun watching them nevertheless.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

1. The week before Halloween, I make "spooky food". All of the dinners are creepy in some way. Mummy wrapped Calzones, Mummy rag soup or blood soup (tomato soup), Spaghetti and meatballs where the meatballs are decorated to look like eyes. Halloween night I make patty melts and I cut the cheese to look like a jack-o-lantern before I melt it over the burger. 

2. My husband and I watch scary movies. We're on a search for the very best ones that aren't just gory, but genuinely shivery. We've found some gems! 

3. My girls and I always go to Gardner Historic Village to see their witch display. 

4. We always have a Halloween party. 

5. I tell a lot of ghost stories! I work the ghost tours, tell at the girls schools, and get hired for parties. I have stacks of ghost story books piled in my bedroom all month long as I research new material. I'll wear five or six different costumes as the month progresses for all the shows I'm doing. 

6. My daughters love to take their candy, spread out a blanket and sort it. They sort it by type, size, color, whatever. Even my oldest who gets her candy from parties now. 

7. Halloween Night I make some hot spiced cider, and when friends come to trick or treat, we invite them in for a warm drink before they go back out on their rounds. 

8. There are a couple of parties we always try to go to. One is the Witches Night Out a neighbor holds every year, and the other is the Witches Brew that another neighbor does with all the families in the neighborhood. 

I think that about covers it. It's a GREAT month!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> Yes! My husband and I do that too!
> 
> And every year I have to watch the (kids') classics - Garfield's Halloween Adventure; It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown; The Worst Witch (*MissMandy*, I can't believe you've never heard of The Worst Witch! Classic!)... Usually I can't get my husband to watch them with me (except Garfield, go figure), but I have fun watching them nevertheless.


Yup, I had never seen it. Since this thread, I've watched it on YouTube though


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Loving this thread too. I too grew up with a Mother who made hot dogs a Halloween tradition, so of course that's what I gave my kids. Now I just order pizza for the work crew. It's faster and easier. 
My daughter started one tradition, and I don't know how she came up with it. We start decorating the Fri. closest to the 1st of Oct. Why we couldn't start on a Tue. or Sat. I don't know. She decided Fri., and Fri. it was. I'd have the boxes out and when the kids got home from school we would start decorating. Sometimes they would invite their friends to decorate with us, and it would turn into a sleep over. 
The tradition I try the hardest with is no eletric lights in the house on Halloween night. Candle light only. I love the eerie light, but hubby says he can't see and turns the light on in each room he's in. I hate being out in the front yard haunt, only to have an eletric light shine out the window. He's trying to work with me on this, but swears he can't see. Funny he can find the refrigerator in the dark any other night, lol.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Primrose said:


> 2. My husband and I watch scary movies. We're on a search for the very best ones that aren't just gory, but genuinely shivery. We've found some gems!


I'd love to hear some of the ones you've found! I'm so tired of all the gory, slasher stuff. I love movies with great atmosphere!


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

As soon as the halloween stores open, the kids have to go to each one, every weekend. (been to each one twice already)

If we can afford, we drive down to Disneyland and go to HalloweenTime, everyone loves doing that!

Bishops pumpkin ranch in Wheetland, usually go 2nd weekend of October spend the day, they have great pumpkins, you take a hayride out to the patch, and fantastic pie.

putting the yard-haunt together, it has grown exponentialy every year and this year is no different, I started making props April 1st this year (Beloved tombstone (Thanks Terra!)). My kids 4 & 7 made there first prop tombstones and my wife is helping with the props too!

I keep my garage door 1/2 closed when I am working as my neighbors already think I am Dr. Frankenstien.

Halloween night after TOT is done, entire setup is removed, couple of spots on the lawn where the grass is a little brown, only evidence.

Nov 1 start planning for next year, or the one after that.

Great thread!


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

I also have a certain order I watch my horror flicks during the month for no real reason. The last one I watch on Halloween is always Nosferatu (1922)


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

*Scarecrow Fest
*Pumpkin Farm - Getting Pumpkin and Ghost cookies at this Farm
*Amusement Park that is decorated
*For a new tradition, it's been going to a pizza place that is decorated a bunch for Halloween
*Used to go to a Monster Truck thing that was themed somewhat to Halloween, but now it's gone.
*New tradition is searching for Halloween decorated houses based on a list of where they are
*Go get some caramel apples

October is a really, really, really busy month for me, and a couple of the things aren't even related to Halloween, but a bunch of it is.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, there's the tradition of decorating! I always try to make caramel apples, spooky themed dinners, etc. - especially if we're planning on going to a haunted house that night. Me and my boyfriend have had a tradition of going to the pumpkin patch early in the morning with cider and pumpkin scones and having an autumn-centric picnic after we've picked our pumpkins. We usually carve them in the few days before (usually the day before) Halloween while watching Halloween cartoons or a movie. A few days - one week after Halloween, we have the annual "Pumpkin Toss" where we throw our rotten pumpkins into the woods behind our house. I've had an annual Halloween party the past six years, but this year is breaking a lot of traditions as me and my boyfriend just moved into our own town home and have started our first semester at a new college. I'm hoping that while breaking some traditions we'll be creating new ones 

This year I'm hoping to start the tradition of sending out Halloween cards!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

These are great traditions everyone


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Chili and booze. 

Halloween ALWAYS calls for a pot of chili on the stove. In fact, we've decided that we can make no chili until Halloween. What do you have with chili? Drinks! Of course!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> What do you have with chili? Drinks! Of course!



And some Tums lol. Oh yeah....and air freshener


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

We visit Disney World each October for the kids (ok, I'll admit for me too!). The humid Florida weather is finally cooling, the place is decked out in Halloween attire, and caramel corn, the Haunted Mansion and parade set the mood for the rest of the month.
Closer to Halloween, we let each child pick out a foam pumpkin and they help design and carve them. I then write their name and the year on the bottom, and make sure I get lots of pictures. We love pulling them out each year and remembering Halloweens past.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Another tradition we like to do is go to go to this farm. Even though New Jersey is the Garden State, I am over an hours drive to the nearest farm, so we normally make a day out of the excursion. They always have fresh donuts, hot cider, animals to pet, and a (rather tame, but good for kids) haunted Hay Ride. It wouldn't be Halloween without visiting the farm.


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

My traditions aren't exactly exciting, and I don't even know if you can call them traditions.

Basically, I spend the two months prior to Halloween getting all extra-excited. Around September I usually start prowling around stores to get a glimpse of what's to come, and I also start putting Halloween-themed wallpapers on my computer and iPod, as well as buying Count Chocula cereal, which is apparently only available around this time of year.

When October comes around, my excitement goes through the roof. Going to stores more and more, watching EVERY Halloween-themed show or special I can find, even the ones I've seen at least ten times (Spongebob, anyone?). This is my first year with DVRing capabilities, and I plan to use it to the max this October.

Another thing is Animal Crossing, haha. I really only play it around September and October, mainly because I like playing on Halloween. It's not much, but still. It's a good thing to play right before going out to Trick or Treat.

Of course, there's also the usual parties with varying levels of 'intensity', if you know what I mean. 

That's really it. No money for haunted houses, hayrides, or anything of the sort anymore, though those will become a tradition once I get my own place and a stable income.

Other than the very minor, insignificant things I've said, that's pretty much it. Exciting, isn't it?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Reviving this thread. I'm sure there are plenty of ya'll who haven't shared your traditions yet  I love reading these!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still going with Chili and Booze.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LoL I just had chili on the beach the other night


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread the first time around!

The H'ween season kicks off for me with going to the apple orchard / corn maze with the family for my daughter's & nephew's birthdays.

I'm usually not allowed to get anything out until after the girl's actual birthday (9/28) but once she did request a H'ween party - I was so excited!

Hubby, daughter & I will go get pumpkins from a little local stand and carve them and ceremoniously carry them out to the front step for pictures.

I gradually set up the cemetery over a week or so. The girl does like to help set up and will even help build props. We're on an elementary school bus route, so I like to think the kids are looking out the windows and getting excited! 

I'd really love to throw a party, but my house is way too small.

This is so fun reading what other people do! I wish there were haunted places around my house to tour...other than downtown Detroit!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is gonna sound _really_ corny, but I do have one tradition I've done since I was a teenager.

Punkinburgers.

No, not hamburgers made from pumpkin. Just cheeseburgers with jack-o-lantern faces cut out of the cheese.

I'm the second-oldest of six brothers (no sisters), and all of us were taught to cook, clean, do laundry, etc. from an early age. So when I has a teenager, It was my responsibility to cook dinner one or two nights a week. When I was 15, I got dinner duty on Halloween. I was supposed to make spaghetti (and we made our sauce from scratch, so it took a bit of time), but I was trying to finish some last-minute tombstones, and lost track of the time. At just about sunset, I decided to make cheeseburgers because it was quick. Being in the Halloween spirit, after I got the burgers cooking, I took a paring knife and cut out triangular eyes and noses, and different JOL mouths from the cheese slices. 

The following Halloween, my youngest brother (who was 6 ) said "John, make punkinburgers for dinner tonight". And so it began.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's not corny at all. You now have the joy of saying you started that tradition. It's something your brothers are going to remember and cherish all of their lives  Six boys....good grief lol.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LoL I just had chili on the beach the other night


Did you remember the Tums?



lisa48317 said:


> We're on an elementary school bus route, so I like to think the kids are looking out the windows and getting excited!
> 
> I wish there were haunted places around my house to tour...other than downtown Detroit!


Ah, delusions of grandeur... I'm sure that at least some do get excited

You and I are in agreement there. Go to Detroit and risk _becoming_ one of the ghosts seen on the tour? For some reason, it doesn't appeal to me quite as much as it should



Pumpkinhead625 said:


> No, not hamburgers made from pumpkin. Just cheeseburgers with jack-o-lantern faces cut out of the cheese.


I like that idea, Pumpkinhead625. The first try, of burgers made from pumpkin, just didn't take off, eh?


----------



## autumn23 (May 9, 2012)

It's kind of sad, but since I don't have children or any friends or loved ones who celebrate Halloween, I don't actually have any traditions. I even live n a place that sees no trick or treating But all throughout October I watch fun Halloween movies and decorate like crazy. so I suppose that is tradition like.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

No shame or sadness in not having kids. Hell, I practically pride myself on that.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That sure is a tradition, autumn23  And now you have this wonderful place to share in the festivities!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> I'm still going with Chili and Booze.


Ha! I remember your post last year GhostTown in a thread that had to do with what everyone's Halloween weekend schedule looked like. Something about dreaming of, begging for, and indulging in, chili. After reading it, I decided to switch our chili night from Sunday night football to Halloween night, and a new tradition was born. So here are a few of my other favorites:

Like many of you, we try to take advantage of fall activities like Oktoberfest and Harvest Fairs. I try to do as much seasonal cooking/baking as possible. Of course there is our annual Halloween party (known as the "Halloween Scream", this year will be our 4th). On Halloween night, from now on we will have chili early in the evening in order to get ready for the steady stream of trick-or-treaters that lasts until about 9:20. My husband and I then turn off the lights, come inside and watch Nightmare Before Christmas. 

Since we are expecting our own little TOT in December, I'm very excited to start some new traditions too! I can't wait to take him/or to a pumpkin patch or on a hayride. I also loved looking through pattern books and picking out my costume with my mom, and I'd love to do the same with my children. And as someone else mentioned, I'd love to have a true Dia De Los Muertos celebration to honor loved ones who have passed. Oh man, do I love this time of year! 
-


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on the little pumpkin growing in your patch, Scream! 


I don't know how ya'll eat chili on Halloween. I'd be afraid that I would be in the bathroom all night! LOL


----------



## amandaggogo (Feb 21, 2011)

Watch halloweentown with my sister, and go halloween shopping with my mom, I'm 20 now and we still shop for stuff. Thankful my mom is a big halloween fan. :0)


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

We have a little Halloween tree that's nothing more than a big, bare tree branch we decorate with Halloween ornaments. I love putting up that along with our other decorations. I also have to watch the majority of the many Disney Halloween movies to get into the season.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, my kitchen is mostly vintage Halloween all year round. But starting in the very beginning of October, the other Decorations come out. One night in October, i plan a Halloween horror night where friends come over, I make all appetizers and spread out all Halloween movies I have for the guests to decided on which two to watch. My collection grows every year. I also make sure to visit all the stores 5 times, watch Rosanne and anything else creepy. I'm slowly building up my children Halloween movie collection and this year will be my first party at my new old farm house. YAY can't wait!!


----------



## autumn23 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Ghost Town and Miss Mandy!  OH and to whoever was talking about Halloweentown.... I still watch that every year and i'm in my mid 20's lol but It just is not Halloween till I watch the Halloweentown movies!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

*October Traditions*

I'm such a nerd but being back on this forum (it's been a couple months since I last visited) and seeing the sign up for the Secret Reaper and that stores are starting to put out Halloween items has got me all excited and giddy for October!!! 

So what are some of your October traditions leading up to Halloween? What do you do during this month that gets you in the spirit? 

For me of course its decorating the house and yard. 
Going to the library and picking out some scary novels to read at night. (Highly recommend Rosemary's Baby!)
Watching the horror movies on tv.
Visiting pumpkin patch and pumpkin carving.
Getting jack-o-lantern cookies from the local bakery.
Walks in the park with my dog to enjoy the fall leaves and smells.
Haunted house attractions.
Making Halloween cards for the card exchange.
Baking Halloween themed cupcakes, cookies, cakes etc.
Hot Apple Cider from Starbucks!

These are just a few and just thinking about them makes me feel the warmth of fall right around the corner!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Willodean said:


> Well, my kitchen is mostly vintage Halloween all year round. But starting in the very beginning of October, the other Decorations come out. One night in October, i plan a Halloween horror night where friends come over, I make all appetizers and spread out all Halloween movies I have for the guests to decided on which two to watch. My collection grows every year. I also make sure to visit all the stores 5 times, watch Rosanne and anything else creepy. I'm slowly building up my children Halloween movie collection and this year will be my first party at my new old farm house. YAY can't wait!!


I'd love to see pix of your kitchen!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Watching Halloween/horror movies, especially Hocus Pocus. Going outside for walks a lot more than any other time of year. Baking pumpkin cookies, burning 2x as many candles as normal, digging out all the sweaters and fall clothes, working on props and drooling over props people make on here, visiting a couple local pumpkin patches, drinking lots of pumpkin lattes... I don't know if all of that counts as tradition, but it is done every year before Halloween... I can't hardly wait!
Pumpkinhead625- that is possibly, the cutest story ever.


----------

